# Flash player with linux-c6 ports



## teo (Sep 28, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `less -p 20140922 /usr/ports/UPDATING`



The same problem Flash Player, can not.   
I never understood this port or file /usr/ports/UPDATING, in the FreeBSD Handbook. Can anyone explain me with an example in question. 

20140922 I have not found in the /usr/ports/UPDATING, add this.

```
20140922:
 AFFECTS: users of emulators/linux_base-f10 and emulators/linux_base-c6
 AUTHOR: xmj@FreeBSD.org

 The complete drop-in replacement linux-c6 port infrastructure is in ports and will shortly replace the current linux-f10- ports as default.


Also add this in /etc/sysctl.conf
 
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Can FreeBSD replace my Windows Desktop?*

@teo: The /usr/ports/UPDATING file is just list of notices, usually from port maintainters, about necessary steps, changes and possible problems when updating some ports. For your case is important an advice to put given line to the /etc/sysctl.conf file, create it if it is non existent and restart your computer. 

There would be probably better if you would ask moderators to split your problem to new thread if your problems continue.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2014)

teo said:
			
		

> I never understood this port or file /usr/ports/UPDATING, in the FreeBSD Handbook. Can anyone explain me with an example in question.



Read this: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## teo (Sep 30, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> teo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I never understood this port or file /usr/ports/UPDATING, in the FreeBSD Handbook. Can anyone explain me with an example in question.


Critical Flash player   


```
WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.

===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/compat/linux/lib/libdb-4.7.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libgssrpc.so.4.0
/compat/linux/lib/libselinux.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/libexec/gam_server
/compat/linux/lib/libresolv-2.9.so

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.
===>  Cleaning for linux_base-f10-10_7
===>  Deleting distfiles for linux_base-f10-10_7
#
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 30, 2014)

It is just warning that some installed files may act as network servers, as is there written.


----------



## teo (Sep 30, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> It is just warning that some installed files may act as network servers, as is there written.


To do to make the files do not act like network servers??.


----------



## teo (Oct 4, 2014)

I did what you mentioned, it is giving error, help.


```
===>   linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0 - found
===>  Checking if linux-c6-flashplugin already installed
===>   Registering installation for linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406 as automatic
pkg-static: linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406 conflicts with flashplugin-11.2r202.406 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so
If this is your first time installing flash each user must run:

	nspluginwrapper -v -a -i

If you are updating flash each user must run:

	nspluginwrapper -v -a -u

*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux-c6
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux-c6
#
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 4, 2014)

teo said:
			
		

> I did what you mentioned, it is giving error, help.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That seems reasonably clear.  Use `pkg delete` or `make deinstall` to delete the old one before trying to install the new one.


----------



## teo (Oct 5, 2014)

It's the same the linux_base-c6 and port linux-c6?.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2014)

teo said:
			
		

> It's the same the linux_base-c6 and port linux-c6?.



No.  There are a whole range of ports that begin with linux-c6- in addition to emulators/linux_base-c6.


----------



## teo (Oct 5, 2014)

Installed this port emulators/linux-c6,  is not necessary to separately install this port emulators/linux_base-c6?
I uninstalled and deleted all port Flash player, and is still giving error .


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2014)

The first is a meta-port that installs the others.


----------



## teo (Oct 5, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The first is a meta-port that installs the others.


The port is installed  emulator/linux-c6. The port is installed. What port is installed below?.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 5, 2014)

```
pkg info -d linux-c6
```


----------



## teo (Oct 6, 2014)

`pkg info -d linux-c6`
This is the information from the port installed, install the port www/nspluginwrapper ?, install the port java/icedtea-web?, that port install more?. When trying to install the port www/nspluginwrapper, this port emulators/linuc-c6 automatically uninstalled.

Look at the port premises that is present:   


```
# pkg info -d linux-c6
linux-c6-0.1:
	linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4
	linux-c6-tk85-8.5.7
	linux-c6-qt47-x11-4.7.2
	linux-c6-pango-1.28.1
	linux-c6-openmotif-2.3.3
	linux-c6-gtk2-2.20.1
	linux-c6-hicolor-icon-theme-0.5
	linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0
	linux-c6-qt47-webkit-4.7.2
	linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406
	linux-c6-libxml2-2.7.6
	linux-c6-expat-2.0.1
	linux-c6-aspell-0.60.6
	linux-c6-openssl-compat-0.9.8e
	linux-c6-openssl-1.0.1e
	linux-c6-nss-3.16.1
	linux-c6-libtasn1-2.3
	linux-c6-libssh2-1.4.2
	linux-c6-libgpg-error-1.7
	linux-c6-libgcrypt-1.4.5
	linux-c6-gnutls-2.8.5
	linux-c6-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.23
	linux-c6-cups-libs-1.4.2
	linux-c6-tcp_wrappers-libs-7.6
	linux-c6-openldap-2.4.23
	linux-c6-avahi-libs-0.6.25
	linux-c6-libv4l-0.6.3
	linux-c6-libtheora-1.1.0
	linux-c6-tcl85-8.5.7
	linux-c6-tiff-3.9.4
	linux-c6-sdl_ttf-2.0.9
	linux-c6-sdl_image-1.2.10
	linux-c6-png-1.2.49
	linux-c6-jpeg-1.2.1
	linux-c6-dri-9.2
	linux-c6-cairo-1.8.8
	linux-c6-curl-7.19.7
	linux_base-c6-6.5_1
	linux-c6-libasyncns-0.8
	linux-c6-sdl-1.2.14
	linux-c6-qt47-4.7.2
	linux-c6-nspr-4.10.0
	linux-c6-ncurses-base-5.7
	linux-c6-libpciaccess-0.13.1
	linux-c6-libglade2-2.6.4
	linux-c6-devtools-6.5
	linux-c6-dbus-libs-1.2.24
	linux-c6-dbus-glib-0.86
	linux-c6-sqlite-3.6.20
	linux-c6-sdl_mixer-1.2.11
	linux-c6-pulseaudio-utils-0.9.21
	linux-c6-pulseaudio-libs-0.9.21_1
	linux-c6-openal-soft-1.12.854
	linux-c6-nas-libs-1.9.1
	linux-c6-mikmod-3.2.0
	linux-c6-libvorbis-1.2.3
	linux-c6-libsndfile-1.0.20_1
	linux-c6-libogg-1.1.4
	linux-c6-libaudiofile-0.2.6
	linux-c6-flac-1.2.1_1
	linux-c6-esound-0.2.41
	linux-c6-arts-1.5.10
	linux-c6-alsa-utils-1.0.22
	linux-c6-alsa-plugins-pulseaudio-1.0.21_1
	linux-c6-alsa-plugins-oss-1.0.21
	linux-c6-alsa-lib-1.0.22
	linux-c6-atk-1.30.0
#
```


----------



## teo (Oct 12, 2014)

By installing this port www/nspluginwrapper , automatically eliminates this port emulators/linux-c6 . It's for flash player, any solution?.   


```
# pkg install www/nspluginwrapper
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (11 conflicting)
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 80 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
	linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406
	linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4
	linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0
	linux-c6-expat-2.0.1
	linux_base-c6-6.5_1
	linux-c6-libasyncns-0.8
	linux-c6-pulseaudio-libs-0.9.21_1
	linux-c6-dbus-libs-1.2.24
	linux-c6-qt47-4.7.2
	linux-c6-hicolor-icon-theme-0.5
	linux-c6-0.1_1
	linux-c6-tk85-8.5.7
	linux-c6-qt47-x11-4.7.2
	linux-c6-tiff-3.9.4
	linux-c6-jpeg-1.2.1
	linux-c6-gtk2-2.20.1
	linux-c6-pango-1.28.1
	linux-c6-png-1.2.49
	linux-c6-cairo-1.8.8
	linux-c6-qt47-webkit-4.7.2
	linux-c6-sqlite-3.6.20
	linux-c6-nss-3.16.1
	linux-c6-nspr-4.10.0
	linux-c6-sdl_image-1.2.10
	linux-c6-sdl-1.2.14
	linux-c6-sdl_mixer-1.2.11
	linux-c6-mikmod-3.2.0
	linux-c6-sdl_ttf-2.0.9
	linux-c6-atk-1.30.0
	linux-c6-dri-9.2
	linux-c6-alsa-lib-1.0.22
	linux-c6-alsa-plugins-oss-1.0.21
	linux-c6-alsa-utils-1.0.22
	linux-c6-alsa-plugins-pulseaudio-1.0.21_1
	linux-c6-openal-soft-1.12.854
	linux-c6-libaudiofile-0.2.6
	linux-c6-esound-0.2.41
	linux-c6-arts-1.5.10
	linux-c6-openmotif-2.3.3
	linux-c6-libxml2-2.7.6
	linux-c6-aspell-0.60.6
	linux-c6-openssl-compat-0.9.8e
	linux-c6-openssl-1.0.1e
	linux-c6-libssh2-1.4.2
	linux-c6-curl-7.19.7
	linux-c6-openldap-2.4.23
	linux-c6-libtasn1-2.3
	linux-c6-gnutls-2.8.5
	linux-c6-libgpg-error-1.7
	linux-c6-cups-libs-1.4.2
	linux-c6-libgcrypt-1.4.5
	linux-c6-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.23
	linux-c6-tcp_wrappers-libs-7.6
	linux-c6-avahi-libs-0.6.25
	linux-c6-libv4l-0.6.3
	linux-c6-libtheora-1.1.0
	linux-c6-tcl85-8.5.7
	linux-c6-ncurses-base-5.7
	linux-c6-libpciaccess-0.13.1
	linux-c6-libglade2-2.6.4
	linux-c6-devtools-6.5
	linux-c6-dbus-glib-0.86
	linux-c6-pulseaudio-utils-0.9.21
	linux-c6-nas-libs-1.9.1
	linux-c6-libvorbis-1.2.3
	linux-c6-libogg-1.1.4
	linux-c6-flac-1.2.1_1
	linux-c6-libsndfile-1.0.20_1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
	nspluginwrapper: 1.4.4_4
	linux-f10-xorg-libs: 7.4_1
	linux-f10-fontconfig: 2.6.0_1
	linux-f10-expat: 2.0.1_1
	linux_base-f10: 10_7
	linux-f10-pango: 1.28.3_1
	linux-f10-png: 1.2.37_2
	linux-f10-cairo: 1.8.0_3
	linux-f10-gtk2: 2.14.7_5
	linux-f10-tiff: 3.8.2
	linux-f10-jpeg: 6b
	linux-f10-atk: 1.24.0_1

The operation will free 256 MB.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
 #
```


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't mix ports and packages. It wants to remove *c6* ports because f10 is the default.


----------

